# Would some of you test this please?



## Meathead1 (May 10, 2006)

I have been recently trying to develop a method to help the average backyard griller with a gasser make smoked meats. Here's what I've come up with. I love ther results, myself. I would be grateful if some of you tried this and told me what you think:

http://amazingribs.com/technique/gas-grill-ribs.html


----------



## Meathead1 (May 10, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> You can cook the ribs with dry heat also. You don't need the water. Water is used in a lot of bullet smokers to help regulate the heat of the cooker. With a gasser you have a built in adjustment for your heat.



Not sure why, but I think there is an interraction between the smoke and the humidity to creat a deeper smoke ring and more of a bacon flavor when you use water with this method. Besides, the =water helps stabilize and moderate the heat. I need to do more testing.

I see you're in Alsip and have a cookoff June 17. Maybe I should bring my gasser and test this method on the judges...


----------



## zilla (May 10, 2006)

Looking good Meathead! I wish I could build a webpage that nice for my guitar shop!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Missed you at Alsip*.

I came in third. Of course there were only three of us cooking. *They said they wanted 10 bones for the judges. So I gave them 10 bones. They never said there had to be meat on them.* Maybe I could have came in first if I put meat on the bones.[/quote:27z1zct7]
Now that there is funny!!  :grin:  :grin:


----------

